# Let me be the first



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Well the nights are getting darker so they are out the wankers who must be drive around in there own little fog bank and the dick heads who will not put there lights on before midnight no matter what the weather or how dark it gets TOSSERS ONE AND ALL


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

*note to self*

Put lights on.... :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

infuriating! :evil:

i find the people with no lights on more annoying


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> *note to self*
> 
> Put lights on.... :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

TT turned up behind me just now with it's fog-lights on.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I like the Mini , I don't have to think about things like lights or wipers.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah... its time to role out the following tune!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I like the TTS , I don't have to think about things like lights or wipers.


 :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Ah yes, they're very well known aren't they, those fog light muppets.

The increasing hours of darkness also emphasize those who don't have a handbrake. You know, the ones who sit at traffic lights with their foot on the brake burning out your retina with their brake lights.

I've often thought of fitting a light to the centre of the bonnet on my Discovery. It would be at just the right height to shine straight into their RV mirror. Doubt that would help though as they probably would have no clue as to WHY it was happening.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

davidg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I like the Merc , I don't have to think about things like lights or wipers.
> ...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i like my TT ( and my self,, and my passengers !!  ) i have my lights on all the time,,, see AND be seen .. 8) 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

roddy said:


> i like my TT ( and my self,, and my passengers !!  ) i have my lights on all the time,,, see AND be seen .. 8) 8)


No problem with that just the muppetswith fog lights on all the time


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

JNmercury00 said:


> infuriating! :evil:
> 
> i find the people with no lights on more annoying


I find people with side lights on the most annoying. Toss pieces.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

brittan said:


> Ah yes, they're very well known aren't they, those fog light muppets.
> 
> The increasing hours of darkness also emphasize those who don't have a handbrake. You know, the ones who sit at traffic lights with their foot on the brake burning out your retina with their brake lights.
> 
> I've often thought of fitting a light to the centre of the bonnet on my Discovery. It would be at just the right height to shine straight into their RV mirror. Doubt that would help though as they probably would have no clue as to WHY it was happening.


Thats one bad habbit that the Start-Stop on the Mini has cured , out of gear and the engine stops , handbrake on every time.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

oh and stop nicking my quotes :roll:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Widget said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > infuriating! :evil:
> ...


Excellent use of the insult "Tosspiece", I thought it was just me.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

badyaker said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > JNmercury00 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I like to go for toss pot myself


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> badyaker said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


fuckwit

blind coot.

knob jockey...

some of my more favoured "behind the wheel" expletives


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jammyd said:


> I find people with side lights on the most annoying. Toss pieces.
> Excellent use of the insult "Tosspiece", I thought it was just me.
> :lol: :lol: I like to go for toss pot myself
> 
> ...


I dont think you can beat dick splash myself


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I find "twat" suffices. It's one of my favourite words as it is.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I dont think you can beat dick splash myself


I prefer wank splash myself


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

sporTTyminx said:


> I prefer wank splash myself


Do you?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Widget said:


> I find people with side lights on the most annoying. Toss pieces.


Errr... I thought you were _supposed_ to have your sidelights on. You only need headlights if you can't see properly. Sidelights are the legal minimum.

Don't get me started on the people who have their sidelights and fog lights on though...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Spandex said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > I find people with side lights on the most annoying. Toss pieces.
> ...


because some , most side lights are a waste of time,, anyway i thought the law was dipped head lights in times of reduced light, not to see , but to be SEEN !!!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

roddy said:


> to be SEEN !!!


Exactly.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> because some , most side lights are a waste of time,, anyway i thought the law was dipped head lights in times of reduced light, not to see , but to be SEEN !!!


The highway code says the following


> 113 - You MUST:
> 
> 
> * ensure all sidelights and rear registration plate lights are lit between sunset and sunrise
> ...


I'd find it odd if someone was driving around in the middle of the night with just their sidelights on, as its a fairly rare sight, but with reasonable street-lighting I wouldn't call it dangerous.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

The argument here, el spandexio, is what do sidelights offer that headlights don't?

Nothing is the answer.

Therefore, to make sure you are seen, why not go the whole hog and just turn that nob the extra 20 degrees.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm a big fan of sidelights, especially since dropping a foot in ride height when I moved to the TT. Headlights are unnecessarily bright in most cities. Street lighting is enough to make any object fully visible, and sidelights are sufficient to highlight your vehicle to other road users.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Widget said:


> Therefore, to make sure you are seen, why not go the whole hog and just turn that nob the extra 20 degrees.


Because, as with most things that make the difference between a good driver and a bad one, it comes down to consideration for other road users. If you follow your argument, you might as well stick your fog lights on as well...


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

No way.

Headlights aren't designed to dazzle, are they?

I'm guessing the difference here is that I live in the country and you live in a city. In which case you're probably right, headlights aren't essential if driving down a fully/brightly illuminated street. And indeed, the HC supports this.

My argument stems from people around these parts putting their sidelights on when it's getting dark rather that turning that little bit extra to put headlights on to ensure their visibility. Catch my drift?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Even more frustrating in the rain.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Widget said:


> No way.
> 
> Headlights aren't designed to dazzle, are they?
> 
> ...


Headlights aren't _designed_ to dazzle, they just do. In dark conditions though, the benefits outweigh the problems they cause.

I completely agree with you about the difference between using lights on well lit streets and unlit ones, as does the Highway Code. What I thought was odd, was calling people who followed the Highway Code and were considerate to other road users 'toss pieces'. If you just meant the people who do it when there is no street lighting, then fair enough though. *They're* toss pieces.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

People who use sidelights instead of headlights in dull/rainy conditions are toss pieces. No 2 ways about it.

I didn't consider city centres that are lit up like Christmas trees in my well rounded and informed judgement.

I guess that's the 2 different directions we're both looking at the argument from, isn't it?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

slg said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


I like the Nissan, I don't have to think about things like lights or wipers or door key or ignition key or iPhone leads :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Auto headlights make it not a problem in the Beemer.

Though it must be annoying when I'm following someone through the wooded routes around Wycombe. Go under the trees, the lights come on, come out again, they go off. etc etc.


----------

